# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ابزارهای گزارش سازی >  bind کردن cr

## bebakhshid

سلام

من میخوام که یه cr را به یه datasetبایند کنم چه جوری??

----------


## Chabok

Dim A As new CR1
CR1.setdatasource(DS1)

----------


## Chabok

کد بالایی رو من نوشتم
ولی فکر کنم جواب شما نباشه
میشه منظورتون رو از بایند کردن بگویید
و یا حداقل کامل توضیح بدین

----------

